# Dowser Problem



## gabe (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have two projectors and two City Theatrical Projector Dowsers control via QLab and an Entec DMX USB PRO. One of the dowsers in my chain is working fine, and the other has been for several days. Just now, it has started only moving about 10degrees from 0 to full dmx value sometimes, and other times moving a larger amount but offset from where it started. This happens even if I disconnect the paddle from the shaft and just touch the shaft to see how far it's turning. I'm not really sure how to troubleshoot this/what I should do. I could potentially get a replacement unit but I would rather not. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this particular model, but I can offer suggestions compared to other types of systems. Does the shutter recalibrate every time you give it power? If so, you need to make sure that whatever sensor it uses for calibration is working properly. Some use an optical device which can get dirty and offer poor results. Others will use a mechanical stop which can become loose, giving a false reading for the extent of the movement. 

Follow the installation guide for homing the unit before you do anything. You shouldn't need to replace it. If that doesn't work, call City Theatrical and find out about repair options.


----------

